# Opi nail polish



## barbi53657 (Aug 19, 2005)

ARe they worth the price do they last longer than other polishes?


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never tried OPI but I thought I'd give you another recommendation if you don't want to spend the money: I can make any drugstore nail polish last for a full week if I use Sally Hansen's Maximum Adhesion Basecoat and (probably most importantly) Sally Hansen's No-Chip Acrylic Topcoat! Before I found these products, all my nail polish would start chipping in 2-3 days, even with other Sally Hansen topcoats. But this stuff makes it last forever -- I even used this topcoat and basecoat at my wedding, and after a full 8 days of decorating the church, the actual wedding, and then swimming in the ocean every day on the honeymoon, my nails were still barely chipped! I was amazed!


----------



## ikebana (Aug 19, 2005)

I love OPI nail polish, but you can get similar colors and varnishes from the drugstore for more than half the price



!!


----------



## quelinda (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeap they are worth the money. The bottle will last you without gumming up for about 2-3 years, plus the colors are vibrante. Most cheap drug store polish will last you that summer/winter and you will have to replace the following year. If you have the money get it, if not hey pick up some Wet n' Wild.


----------



## LuckyMe (Aug 20, 2005)

You can check them out very inexpesively if you want to visit my thread:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=10272


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* ARe they worth the price do they last longer than other polishes? They have formeldehyde in them. I would try Sinful Colors available at your local drugstore.


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2005)

I only have one but i'm having problems with the polish chipping after 2 days even when i use a base coat &amp; top coat. I'm gonna check out some Sally Hansen polishes next because i've heard they're very good


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *quelinda* Yeap they are worth the money. The bottle will last you without gumming up for about 2-3 years, plus the colors are vibrante. Most cheap drug store polish will last you that summer/winter and you will have to replace the following year. If you have the money get it, if not hey pick up some Wet n' Wild. That's weird, I've used a lot of drugstore polishes in several brands (I had a rather large collection in high school, now I've narrowed it down to fewer colors), but all of them lasted several years, usually 4-5, before they started getting thick and sticky! Not long ago I threw away the last of my polishes from high school, and I graduated from high school 6 years ago!
If you have problems with polishes lasting, I've heard keeping them in the refrigerator makes them last longer, though I've never tried it myself!


----------

